# مستقبل تخصص الجيوفيزياء



## جيوفيزيائي 111 (7 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا حاب استفسر بخصوص تخصص الجيوفيزياء 

هل مستقبل وقوة تخصص الجيوفيزياء مثل مستقبل وقوة التخصصات الهندسية مثل هندسة البترول والمعماري والمدني وغيرها 

هل شركات البترول والتعدين تبحث عن جيوفيزيائي وهل هور مرتبط بالبترول والتعدين 

مالفرق بين الجيوفيزياء وهندسة الجيوفيزياء 

وهل الجيوفيزيائي يعتبر مهندس 

واسف على الاطالة واتمنى نصيحتكم


----------



## جيوفيزيائي 111 (8 أبريل 2012)

اتمنى الدر ضروري لأهمية قصوى


----------



## almashraee (9 أبريل 2012)

هل يهمك ان يقولوا لك ياباش مهندس . ان هذا التخصص هو تخصص مهم جدا ولكن نظرا لكون دول العالم الثالث مازال في نوم عميق ومن ظمنها الدول العربية طبعا فلا يوجد اهتمام في كل ما هو تطبيقي من العلوم المختلفة واكتفائها على ما يجود به الدول المتقدمة من تكنلوجيا قد عفى عليها الدهر هذا من جانب ومن جانب اخر فان علم الجيوفيزياء هو علم حديث نوعا ما يقصد به الحصول على معلومات تحت سطحية للارض بطرق غير مباشرة باستخدام وسائل تقنية واجهزة متحسسة تتحسس الخواص الفيزيائية للصخور الارض مثل الكثافة -الحساسية المغناطيسية -المقاومية -التوصيل -المحتوى المائي -المسامية النفاذية -الخواص الاشعاعية -.......... الخ عبر نقاط قياس سطحية او تحت سطحية او بئرية ومن هذة الطرق الطريقة الجذبية -المغناطيسية -الكهربائية -الزلزالية -الكهرومغناطيسية -الاشعاعية -الجس البئري -التحسس النائي ....... الخ . وطبعا لكل واحدة من هذة الطرق لها تقنيتها المختلفة وظروفها المختلفة وانواعها المختلفة وكل واحدة لها استخداماتها المختلفة سوءا اكان في التنقيب عن النفط والغاز والمعادن او في التنقيب عن الاثار او في الجوانب الهندسية المتعددة الاخرى سواءا في الانشاءات والتخطيط الحضري او في الجوانب المختلفة للمياه والتربة والري او في جوانب البيئية المختلفة او في جوانب البيئات الثلجية وكذا الجوانب الاقتصادية الاستكشافية الاخرى التي لها علاقة في رفد اقتصاديات البلدان في الجوانب السياحية والعسكرية الاخرى . وعليه قس عليها ما تشاء فهو اختصاص هندسي بأمتياز .


----------

